# In memory of Alex Gong



## jushin (Aug 20, 2003)

When I first started kickboxing.  Specifically muy thai I heard of Alex Gong and watched several of his fights.  He was a very kind and hard working trainer.  
Rest in Peace Alex.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 20, 2003)

See also:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9381
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9375


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 20, 2003)

.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 5, 2003)

.


----------

